# My "bonus" Stalion from Tony the Slinger



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I recently did a trade with Tony The Slinger. I had a Tyton that I really liked but like so many slingshots just didn't fit my fat fingers.

So I traded him for a Maxim Champ that turned out to be underwhelming at first but I now love.

But the real jem of the trade was the handmade Stalion he threw in as a bonus!

I was floored. My very first shots were dead on without even moving my anchor point. I just recently "converted" to TTF and the aiming dimp almost feels like cheating.

This frame also really stabilizes my aiming point. I will definitely be ordering something from his shop when I can decide on "the frame" I am gonna commit to.

Thanks Tony. I now have one of your Natties and one of your Board Cuts and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am so glad you like it!
Sadly that design just didn't fit my hand. 
I hope you thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I guess I have medium-large hands. It fits just right. Which is surprising because it's about the same length as the Tyton. I think it might be the contours you gave it.


----------

